

Bitcoin: A Technical Introduction - by Mozilla Labs engineer Brian Warner - coderrr
http://vimeo.com/27177893

======
coderrr
Starts at 3:20. Apart from the somewhat bad audio this seems to be the best
technical overview video of Bitcoin so far.

Slides at <http://people.mozilla.com/~bwarner/bitcoin/>

